# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Μήλος Εξπρές- LINDOS LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να βρείτε το Μήλος Εξπρές πατώντας εδώ
649.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο!!!Εξαιρετικη  δουλεια!!! _

----------


## puntov

Καλημερα πολυ ωραιο το βαπορι ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια (για αυτό το πλοίο, αλλά και για τα σχόλια που έχετε κάνει για τα υπόλοιπα)!!

----------

